# Aale im "Teich"?



## AlexBo1848 (18. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit Anfang März ,mit einem Freund zusammen, stolzer Pächter eines ca 100 Meter langen und 80 Meter breiten Teichs. Der Teich hat in der Mitte eine Insel und 2 Seerosenfelder und ist an der tiefsten Stelle 2,75 Meter tief. Nun wir hatten jetzt vor neben anderen Fischen auch Aale zu besetzen, und meine Frage ist jetzt ob die sich in solchen Teichen gut entwickeln beziehungsweise ob man diese überhaupt besetzen sollte?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Hecht69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Hallo ich habe einen Teich ca 20x40 m habe seit 5 Jahren Aale drin wachsen super must nur für genügend Futterfische sorgen,und Zander wachsen auch Super obwohl der Teich nur ca 1.50 m Tief ist und sehr schlamig ist .


----------



## WUTZ82 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Traum aller Angler dem eigenem Teich#6
Normalerweise sind die Aale drine die sind überall wo es Wasser gibt habt ihr mal versucht welche zu fangen oder wurde das Gewässer abgefischt.


----------



## gründler (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Moin

Wenn du/ihr besetzen willst,nimm Vorgestreckte Aale um 30-40cm,die sind zur zeit billiger wie die kleineren bezw.nicht Vorgestreckten.(Mal Googel durchsuchen nach Farmaale/Besatzaale)da gibs einige Anbieter mit Superpreisen,zumindestens bei gewisser abnahme von Vorgestreckten.


Und achte darauf das du Raubaale bekommst,diese sind wiederständsfähiger und wachsen auch nen bißchen schneller ab.Obwohl Spitzköpfe eh schwerer zu bekommen sind.


#h


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn du/ihr besetzen willst,nimm Vorgestreckte Aale um 30-40cm,die sind zur zeit billiger wie die kleineren bezw.nicht Vorgestreckten.(



... und wenn du "Glück" sind alles aussortierte Männchen #d

nimm so klein wie möglich, dauert länger bis zum fangfähigen Fisch, damit ist aber die Chance auf Weibchen grösser und nicht nur Schnürsenkel .


----------



## AlexBo1848 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Danke erstmal für die antworten 
@Wutz82 versucht haben wir das noch nicht, haben allerdings mit dem vorherigen Pächter gesprochen und er meinte Aale hätte er in 5 Jahren weder besetzt noch gefangen also eher unwahrscheinlich das schon Aale drin sind 

Danke für den Tipp wegen dem Preis 
Aber was meint ihr wie viele Aale kann ich besetzen?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Zitat: Gardenfly
... und wenn du "Glück" sind alles aussortierte Männchen #d


Das geschlecht der Aale entwickelt sich erst ab einer größe von 50cm und hängt jeweils vom Gewässer und deren Zustand ab.


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Das geschlecht der Aale entwickelt sich erst ab einer größe von 50cm und hängt jeweils vom Gewässer und deren Zustand ab.



sehr interessannt, da die  45cm für Männchen Kapital ist, in der Regel bleiben die unter 40cm, wenn sie wieder abwandern.

Selbst die Behauptung vieler Aalfarmen das erst ab 18cm die Geschlechter bestimmbar sind ist sehr gewagt.Es ist eher so, das die Männchen länger zwischen 15-18 cm bleiben,die Weibchen schon längst grösser sind.


----------



## gründler (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Wenn das so wäre,hätte ich seit 3 Jahrzehnten nur Männchen in meinen Teichen,aber das Bild spricht andere sprachen,hinzu kommt je kleiner der Aal beim Besatz ist,desto höher die Sterberate gefressen werden...etc.,gerade in Teichen ist das noch öfter der fall das sie nach ein paar tagen umkippen.

Habe jetzt 3 mal Glasaale 5-10cm besetzt nach 1 Woche konnte ich jedesmal viel zu viele Leichen sammeln gehen,was mit Vorgestreckten kaum passiert bezw.da fast alle durchkommen.

Auch die Aale vom LV aus die wir besetzen sind seit Jahren Vorgestreckte weil die besser durchkommen wie Glassale.Und da reden wir von einigen tonnen(ganze Land/Aal Projekt) die wir verteilen.

Und die Angler hier fangen oft genug kapitale Aale,die aus diesem Besatz stammen.

Aber jeder wie er denkt.

Ps: Mag sein das es Betriebe gibt die nur Männchen verkaufen,ich habe bis jetzt immer genug Weiber in form von Aalen abgekriegt,und lasse sie mir aus Holland liefern.

#h


----------



## AlexBo1848 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, vor allem das man besser keine glasaale besetzen sollte.


----------



## Sneep (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Hallo,

Aale legen mit ca. 20 cm ihr Geschlecht fest. Das ist abhängig von der Bestandsdichte und dem Nahrungsangebot. 

Viel Konkurrenz und wenig Futter bringt  überwiegend Männchen hervor, da diese kleiner bleiben und weniger Nahrung benötigen. Viel Futter und wenig andere Aale führt vermehrt zu Weibchen.

Ganz generell überwiegen aber im Süßwasser die Weibchen.
Ein großer Teil der Männchen lebt an den Küsten.

Mit 45-50 cm beginnen die Geschlechter auseinander zu wachsen und das Geschlecht wird erkennbar. 
In der Mästerei macht es wenig Sinn ein Männchen von 45 cm zu mästen, es wird nicht mehr größer. 
Aalmännchen dieser Größe werden dann als Satzaale verkauft.

Aale dieser Größe sind als Besatz ungeeignet, da es sich meist nur um Männchen handelt.

Als Besatz sind sogenannte Farmaale von ca 8-12 cm geeignet, da diese ihr Geschlecht dann im eigenen Gewässer festlegen. Diese sind robuster als Glasaale. Nicht zu viel besetzen, sonst gibt es zu viele Männchen.

Besetzt man Tiere über 20cm, weiß man nicht, wo diese ihr Geschlecht festgelegt haben. Stammt der Besatz aus einem übervölkerten Graben, sind es fast alles Männchen.

Bewährt hat sich ein Besatz in der Nacht, damit die Jungaale sichere Verstecke gefunden haben, wenn die meisten Räuber im Hellen wieder aktiv werden.

Raubaale sind weder robuster, noch wachsen sie besser ab. Ob der Aal sich zum Breitkopf entwickelt oder zum Spitzkopf, hängt einzig vom Nahrungsangebot ab. Teiche wie deiner  sind fast immer überbesetzt. Daher sind nur noch wenige Schnecken und Larven übrig, dafür aber um so mehr junge Weißfische. Dann entwickeln sich die Aale zum Raubaal, dem sogenannten Breitkopf. Überwiegt die Insektennahrung, werden sie zu Spitzköpfen, darauf hast du keinen direkten Einfluss.

Die mögliche Besatzmenge lässt sich ohne Kenntnis des Gewässers nicht beurteilen. Wie viel Nahrung gibt es? Wie viele Verstecke? Wie ist der Bestand an Räubern? Gibt es gar Zander?

Haben die Aale im Teich nicht die Möglichkeit zum Laichen abzuwandern, sollte man auf Besatz ganz verzichten.


SnEEp


----------



## AlexBo1848 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Hallo sneep erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Also momentan sind Rotaugen/federn Gründlinge und moderlieschen drin und ungefähr 4 Hechte kann aber nicht genau sagen ob die Zahl stimmt weil der Vormieter es auch nicht weiß.Mein Besatz habe ich allerdings noch gar nicht begonnen,da noch keine Zeit gehabt. Zu den Verstecken; vor der Insel gibt es einen Uferbewuchs mit einem Seerosenfeld davor außerdem ist ein großer umgestürzter Baum im Wasser und ein weiteres ca 30 qm großes Seerosenfeld.
Alex


----------



## White Carp (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

In Teichen können Aale auch größer werden, jedoch werden sie sich nicht 
vermehren, da sie normalerweise zum Ableichen in die Sargassosee schwimmen.


----------



## AlexBo1848 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Achja vorhin vergessen Teich hat Anchluss an einen Bach welcher meiner Meinung nach irgendwo in den Rhein mündet


----------



## C.K. (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Dann dürftest Du dir selbst schon fast die Antwort gegeben haben, wo die Tiere bleiben,wenn ein Anschluß vorhanden ist. 

Auf Dauer und wenn die Geschlechtsreif sind, werden die wohl die Rheinstraße nehmen um Dein gastliches Gewässer zu verlassen.


----------



## AlexBo1848 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Ja das stimmt wohl, es wäre mir zwar möglich den Zulauf trocken zu legen, da künstlich, aber ich denke ich werde es ersteinmal versuchen ein paar Aale zu besetzen und wenn diese dann abgewandert sind , sei`s drum. Wann laichen Aale den ungefähr?


----------



## Sneep (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Hallo,

weibliche Aale werden mit 10-15 Jahren geschlechtsreif, Männchen  früher. Sobald sie in dieser Zeitspanne genügend Fettreserven gebildet haben, beginnen sie abzuwandern. Die Abwanderung beginnt im Zeitraum Juni-November, mit Schwerpunkt im September und Oktober.
Die Abwanderer erkennt man an ihren hellen Bäuchen.

Solange dein Teich Lebensraum und Nahrung bietet, bleiben die Aale trotz des Abflussgrabens im Gewässer. Vermutlich steigen aber auch Jungaale vom Rhein auf.

Den geschlechtsreifen Tieren sollte man auf alle Fälle ermöglichen zu laichen.
Die Aalbestände in Europa sind außerordentlich bedroht.

SNeEp


----------



## AlexBo1848 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aale im "Teich"?*

Hallo Sneep, das hatte ich mir nähmlich auch schon überlegt. Ich finde es nämlich unnatürlich wenn die Aale keine Chance haben ihren "Bedürfnissen" nach zu gehen.


----------

